# Woodie Eggs



## Sel (Jan 14, 2009)

Helloooo..

I thought some of you may be interested in this, i had always wondered what eggs look like hehe
Today i was collecting some woodies out of the tub, and i found this...







Sorry about the crappy photo, 
How long from this stage do they take before they are hatched? 
How many baby woodies come out of one sac??

Sorry for all the questions, its very interesting! My woodies r finally having babies yay

I might try take a better photo..thats shocking lol


----------



## Already_Gone (Jan 14, 2009)

they are live bearers


----------



## Grunter023 (Jan 14, 2009)

i had one with a pipe type thing coming out the back of it like in that pic in an old tub of woodies a pet shop owner gave me for free....anyone know what it is?


----------



## herptrader (Jan 14, 2009)

It is called an ootheca and is how they have their eggs. The young are born and hitch a ride on Mum's back for a few days before they take off on their own. You may wish to check out the care sheet on Speckled Feeder Roaches on the Herp Shop web site.


----------



## Sel (Jan 14, 2009)

Its the egg sac, just read up on it and apparently there r live babies inside and they all hatch out soon after its laid.
Not sure if it stays attatched to mum, or she drops it..no idea!


----------



## Sel (Jan 14, 2009)

Hehe thanks Brian.. that could even be one of your woodies..i just got some in the mail from you today hehe


----------



## TheOnlyGoodSnake (Jan 15, 2009)

herptrader said:


> It is called an ootheca and is how they have their eggs. The young are born and hitch a ride on Mum's back for a few days before they take off on their own. You may wish to check out the care sheet on Speckled Feeder Roaches on the Herp Shop web site.



Maybe your thinking of scorpians which do that. Cockroaches don't ride on their mother's back, some types like woodies hide underneath the mum for a few hours. If you see the eggs coming out of the mother like that it means there no good and will die without hatching.


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 15, 2009)

theres meant to be 32 babies per egg, and they have 6 eggs in a lifetime,...

if the egg sack gets dropped it wont hatch, generally due to low temps.


----------



## herptrader (Jan 15, 2009)

TheOnlyGoodSnake said:


> Maybe your thinking of scorpians which do that. Cockroaches don't ride on their mother's back, some types like woodies hide underneath the mum for a few hours. If you see the eggs coming out of the mother like that it means there no good and will die without hatching.



I guess I was only going on personal observation. They seem to hang out under their mothers wings for a short while.


----------



## Sel (Jan 15, 2009)

> If you see the eggs coming out of the mother like that it means there no good and will die without hatching.



Really?? Anyone else verify that this is true...?


----------



## Vixen (Jan 15, 2009)

Ive seen a tonne of mine dropping the sac and I have a million babies so they must be doing something right. :lol:

They are kept at 30+ degrees so definately not too cold.


----------



## lemonz (Jan 15, 2009)

MzSel said:


> Hehe thanks Brian.. that could even be one of your woodies..i just got some in the mail from you today hehe


 
lol

so did I, they box was packaged so tightly though! my fluon works great, no escapees for me!


----------



## Sdaji (Jan 15, 2009)

MzSel said:


> Really?? Anyone else verify that this is true...?



Basically, yes, it is. If they're healthy and everything is going normally they'll hatch as they leave the mother's body; the first eggs out hatch before the last are out. If the entire ootheca comes out like that it's not good, and if they don't hatch very quickly the ootheca will dry out and die as it's not designed to survive outside the mother's body. It's quite common for the adult females to abort an ootheca if they're starving or stressed. If you get a heap of adults and stick them in the hot sun you'll usually see many females dumping their oothecae.

It's pretty cute the way the mothers look after them


----------



## Sel (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks 

They are not starved, always have food..maybe its the heat, its been soo hot lately


----------



## Sdaji (Jan 15, 2009)

MzSel said:


> Thanks
> 
> They are not starved, always have food..maybe its the heat, its been soo hot lately



It can come from overcrowding, from heat, etc etc and sometimes just because it's one of those things. The quickest way I've found to make them reject their oothecae is to heat them up.


----------



## Chrisreptile (Jan 16, 2009)

I was under the impression that the females stick their oothecae out to regulate the temperature, i.e they were too warm.

Obviously i have been under the wrong impression


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 16, 2009)

Sdaji said:


> It can come from overcrowding, from heat, etc etc and sometimes just because it's one of those things. The quickest way I've found to make them reject their oothecae is to heat them up.



really?

i've never had any drop them in summer, only winter cos i dont provide additional heat,...

teh laundry (where they live) often gets to the high 30s,...


----------

